

Facebook cuts off friend data from 'competing' startup Voxer - scapbi
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/18/facebook-cuts-off-friend-data-from-competing-startup-voxer/

======
happywolf
When a company feels its user is using its data for commercial purposes and
has shown some threats to its business, the company would restrict the access
to its APIs and/or services. Names that I can recall now are Apple, LinkedIn,
FB, MS, and Google.

The irony is no matter how nice a company plans (or fakes) to be, business
rationale usually triumphs all other things. Do no evil anyone? ;)

~~~
chii
yeep. which is why you should never bet your business on the good will of
another, because it runs out eventually.

------
edouard1234567
"Facebook later told TechCrunch that it won’t give access to data to any
company that doesn’t share much back". Is that documented anywhere? I never
heard about usage restrictions based on sharing. This is going to get a of lot
startups worried...

~~~
mbesto
_This is going to get a of lot startups worried_

I find it really silly that a startup wouldn't be worried to begin with. Think
about this for a second: building a network effect is _extremely_ hard.
Extremely hard = lots of time = lots of money. All of the sudden, a company
(like Facebook) is giving away access to their massive identity database away
_FOR FREE_. Let me rephrase, they are giving away something they've spent
massive amounts of money to create for free.

If someone can't compute that, then I feel no sympathy for your startup that
goes tits up.

~~~
shoopy
s/Facebook/Google/ and you have the contacts import debacle of a couple years
ago.

------
LAMike
I'd say the over/under for a clone of Voxer from FB is 6 months. I'm taking
the under

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Try -16 days:

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/3/3832250/facebook-
messenger-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/3/3832250/facebook-messenger-
voip-calling)

